# Grey Video on Windows Media Player 11



## rlml333 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hello!

I recently got a new computer with Vista Ultimate installed on it (so I don't have the installation disk, bc I got it through my university's computer store). 

When I try to play videos on Windows Media Player 11, the audio is fine, but the video comes up all grey. I can make out the shapes behind what looks looks like a grey screen. It also happens when I try to play the "Watch Instantly" videos available off Netflix. 

I don't know what to do! I can't re-install WMP because it comes with Vista automatically (so it's not available on the Microsoft website for download). I am driving myself crazy trying to figure out what is wrong. Do I have to install a codec? If so, which one? 

I need all the help I can get, since my IT skills are pretty basic. Many thanks in advance!!!


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi rlml333


Some folks have had luck by installing a codec-pack for Vista --- http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multim...deo-Codecs/Advanced-Vista-Codec-Package.shtml --- give that a try, and see if it helps.

Let us know if it doesn't help = there are other things to try.
Best of luck!
. . . Gary

. . . and Welcome to the Tech Support Forums!


----------



## ZasX (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey there,

I have (I think) the same problem...
I tried a lot, but installing other codecs etc didn't work for me.

I've included a print screen, so you can see what the exact problem is.
It's only video, audio works fine.


Now, I have the same problem in other players (like MPC and VLC).
But when I set the VLC output modules to OpenGL, it wasn't grey...

So, now I can only watch video's in VLC, and I'd like to get normal video in WMP too 

I hope someone can help me,

Grts, ZasX.


----------



## DND (Sep 25, 2007)

Have you tryed a new videocard driver?

A few years back there was a problem with one of the nvidia drivers playing avi format

I alway use this codec pack http://www.codecguide.com/download_kl.htm


----------



## lud (Feb 1, 2008)

Were you able to resolve this problem? I have the exact same issue except it didn't start until I upgraded from the integrated graphics to an nvidia 8400gs vid card. So I've been assuming it's something with the video card... but haven't been able to fix it with either codecs or drivers.

Any thoughts? Is it a Vista thing then?

I just put a new thread about this here, so check there if you got to this page by also searching for a solution to this.


----------



## kaellyn (Sep 29, 2007)

I have the exact same problem. Mine worked fine until a couple of days ago. The worst part is that I have done tech support for years and always search for what is different between when it worked and now. I swear, I have no idea what caused this:4-dontkno. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lud (Feb 1, 2008)

I was able to resolve my issue by installing the latest Nvidia drivers, nothing else I tried did a thing (codecs, players, settings, ram). If you have this problems and have an Nvidia card (I'm assuming that's the case), you might want to try that. For me it was the drivers that came out in Jan or so that were able to fix it. GL!


----------



## robertr4836 (Jan 21, 2008)

Same problem. Anyone find any non-codec/non-driver solutions? Tried both and no dice.

Mine started after I installed a program but uninstalling the program does not fix it.


----------



## jasper880 (May 23, 2008)

nvidia control panel > adjust video colour settings > turn off "apply these settings to all video tech"

I know this fix is months out, but ive only just had the problem so its still going around.


----------



## aconaway (Nov 15, 2008)

The NVidia setting changed it to working order for me! Thanks


----------

